# Consumer Reports: Model 3 Tops Owner Satisfaction List



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek: https://electrek.co/2019/02/01/tesla-model-3-tops-satisfaction-brings-joy/
Consumer Reports: 10 Most Satisfying Cars


----------

